# General > Pets Corner >  Please vote for Brodie

## dragonfly

I have entered Brodie into a Cutest Doodle Contest so looking for a bit of support for him  :: 

If you have a couple of minutes can you give him a vote please

VOTE FOR BRODIE

----------


## Shabbychic

Some lovely doodles on there, but don't worry, I voted for Brodie.  :Grin:

----------


## jings00

me too, Mon the Brodster!!!

----------


## Liz

Happy to vote for the wonderful Brodie. :Grin:

----------


## cherokee

Just added my vote for Brodie too ! :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

aww thank you!  if there is any confusion his picture is Brodie but the voting is Brody!

----------


## Kodiak

Yes I remember the problems you had with Brody/Brodie and I hope he is well now.  Yes I also vated for him  :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Vote done, good luck.

I noticed a Doodle, two up from Brodie named Kevin. LOL ::  ::

----------


## Venture

That's my vote cast too.  Good to see he's top at the moment.  Fingers crossed he stays there.  Come on everyone get voting. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

great!! you can vote every two hours!!!

yes Brodie is fighting fit....gone from being a runt to a big strong, very handsome dood!

----------


## carasmam

I voted too  :Grin:

----------


## trix

brodie is in 'e lead but peaches is comin close in 2nd place!! 

come on brodie...

----------


## Margaret M.

> aww thank you!  if there is any confusion his picture is Brodie but the voting is Brody!


I'll vote as often as I remember.   Go Brodie (or in this case Brody)!!

----------


## goldenguernsey

Brodie got my vote too, will try to remember and go back every 2 hrs if I can

----------


## dragonfly

no its 2 polls combined, so he has loads of votes to get as Frankie Falu is in the lead and has 243 votes!  ::

----------


## KCI

I couldn't find Brodie, so I voted for someone else instead.   :: 




LOL - only kidding!  Another vote for Brodie!   :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

> I couldn't find Brodie, so I voted for someone else instead.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - only kidding!  Another vote for Brodie!


lol, just look for the cutest one there (wearing a t-shirt) and vote for that one!

----------


## balto

also voted for brodie, he is such a lovely looking boy, good luck x

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Hes got my vote!  :Smile:

----------


## Allsorts

voted a couple of times too and will do so a few more as he is a lovely dog xx

----------


## Serenity

I've voted a couple of times now too - everyone can vote every two hours  :Smile: 
Brodie is doing very well  :Smile:

----------


## buggyracer

voted, Brodie is walking it  ::

----------


## donnick

Yip he got my vote hes streeks ahead

----------


## goldenguernsey

just been back and voted again

----------


## Kodiak

Same here and Brodie now has 65% of the vote.  Keep it going and get this even higher.   :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

Thats 3 so far from me  ::

----------


## pegasus

*Just voted for your bestest buddy.* 
*Keep waging that tail now.*  :Wink:

----------


## linedancer1

Just voted for Brodie, what a gorgeous dog, would like one of them but sadly we both work shifts so wouldn't be fair having one at the moment, maybe in the future!!!!

----------


## dragonfly

there are currently TWO polls running due to the fact that only 20 contestants are able to be on one poll at a time. There will only be ONE winner per month, the Doodle with the most votes - there is a doodle in Poll1 with nearly 300 votes (don't know why cos he ain't cute) so its great that you are still voting for Brodie

----------


## Bazeye

I felt sorry for Tootsie and was going to give them my vote but someone beat me to it so Brodie edged it.

----------


## wicker8

its done hes in the lead good luck

----------


## Liz

Will keep voting for Brodie. :Grin:

----------


## puffin croft

voted too,easily the cutest anyway!

----------


## teenybash

Voted and will keep on voting for Brodie/Brody...loverly fellar :Wink:

----------


## Liz

I wondered how long it would take to be moved here?! ::

----------


## Jenni

I have just voted too and will get the rest of the family to do so as well to keep the gorgeous boy top of the league

----------


## unicorn

Still voting  ::

----------


## dragonfly

good stuff everyone

He's still only #2 with a 163 difference between him and the leader, Frankie Falu!

which is cuter?...............you decide by voting (for the one in the tshirt  :: )


  V 

http://www.cutestdoodlecontest.com/

----------


## bustergirl

i voted for brodie he has 63% of votes its the most on it :Smile: hope he wins best wishes xx
bustergirl

----------


## Allsorts

voted again but we still need to keep voting to beat the other dog on the other poll.....remember everyone vote every hour for our lovely Brodie

----------


## dragonfly

> i voted for brodie he has 63% of votes its the most on ithope he wins best wishes xx
> bustergirl


no bustergirl, he's not winning as there are 2 polls and a dog in poll 1 has 300 votes - and its not cute lol

----------


## Billy Boy

> no bustergirl, he's not winning as there are 2 polls and a dog in poll 1 has 300 votes - and its not cute lol


Maybe the owners are doing what you are! Asking people on forums,Friends,Family to vote and they have asked more people.

Quite sad really,People just end up voting for the owners rather than the dog. Or am i missing the point :: 

Thats why i think the wrong dogs win this type of competitions!

B.T.W I voted for Miley, Because she's The best looking doodle  :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

its a free choice  ::  but Brodie is cutest but I'm *extremely* biased  :Wink:

----------


## Billy Boy

> its a free choice


Remind me! Whats the title of this thread  ::

----------


## dragonfly

Billy Boy if you are intent on turning this into yet another argumentative thread please carry on  ::  however my OP as quoted below just asks for a vote if people have time, if you don't have time - fine, if you don't have inclination - fine, if you wish to add to ignore list - fine I have not said you must vote for him and no other dog!




> *If you have a couple of minutes can you give him a vote please*

----------


## bullielove

Rise above Dragonfly, not even worth a response

Just been on the site and Brodie certainly looks the most handsome doodle to me and he has got my vote anyday

Go Brodie, Go Brodie, Go Brodie

Good luck!!!

----------


## Rictina

He has my vote too.  :Smile: 

Brodie is a lovely boy & certainly deserves to win.

----------


## Billy Boy

> Billy Boy if you are intent on turning this into yet another argumentative thread please carry on however my OP as quoted below just asks for a vote if people have time, if you don't have time - fine, if you don't have inclination - fine, if you wish to add to ignore list - fine I have not said you must vote for him and no other dog!


Touchy! Yet Another argumentative thread  ::  Just started by giving my opinon on why another dog was winning and not YOURS, And it's not cute, :: ( your words not mine)
And i did have time to vote, Thanks
And why would i add to my ignore list? Believe it or not if i dont like a thread i dont read it! Simples.
Sorry for hijacking your thread! I will leave you to drum up some more votes :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Crikey some people have little to argue about! :: 

Anyhoo back to the lovely Brodie who deserves every single vote as not only is he the cutest but he has been through such a rough time and come through it with such courage.
Definitely a winner!

So lets keep voting all day to get him into the lead!

When does voting end?

----------


## Billy Boy

> Maybe the owners are doing what you are! Asking people on forums,Friends,Family to vote and they have asked more people.
> 
> Quite sad really,People just end up voting for the owners rather than the dog. Or am i missing the point
> 
> Thats why i think the wrong dogs win this type of competitions!
> 
> B.T.W I voted for Miley, Because she's The best looking doodle





> Crikey some people have little to argue about!


Liz Can you explain to me how this is arguing?
Dragonfly made a comment on how her dog was not winning but a dog who she describes as not even cute was, And i voiced my opinion on how i though that was, How's is that arguing :: 
I call it having a opinion! Or are you not allowed to have one?
Sorry for coming into the thread again but i think liz's comment was unnecessary.

----------


## Billy Boy

> no bustergirl, he's not winning as there are 2 polls and a dog in poll 1 has 300 votes - and its not cute lol





> Okay maybe argue was the wrong word for which I apologise but still think your comments were unnecessary as Dragonfly was only asking for people to vote for Brodie and if you didn't want to do this then don't see why you felt the need to comment?


I felt the need to comment because she basically saying she cant understand how he's not winning as the dog that is winning is not as cute as her dog!
That is what my post was about. Just my opinion nothing else.


oops you seemed to have removed your post! But now it's back again

----------


## Margaret M.

> Maybe the owners are doing what you are! Asking people on forums,Friends,Family to vote and they have asked more people.


Really, you think?




> Quite sad really,People just end up voting for the owners rather than the dog. Or am i missing the point
> 
> Thats why i think the wrong dogs win this type of competitions!


And the dogs don't give a hoot.  It's simply a fun way for owners to showcase their wee beauties.  They don't love them any less if they don't win.  




> B.T.W I voted for Miley, Because she's The best looking doodle


This comment is rather childish and unnecessary.

----------


## Billy Boy

> This comment is rather childish and unnecessary.


Really! Why? Just my opinion. It is after all a open vote and you can vote for who you wish! Is it not.
Or are you not allowed to say on the thread you voted for someone else? If so why not?

----------


## aurora32

> Maybe the owners are doing what you are! Asking people on forums,Friends,Family to vote and they have asked more people.
> 
> Quite sad really,People just end up voting for the owners rather than the dog. Or am i missing the point
> 
> Thats why i think the wrong dogs win this type of competitions!
> 
> B.T.W I voted for Miley, Because she's The best looking doodle



You gave your opinion which is totally your right, as it is Dragonfly's right to defend herself at your discreet jibe about asking for peoples votes for her gorgeous doggie. Which i hasten to add i have done on more than one occasion as i feel he deserves to win.  You have then gone on to jibe at others and tried to start yet another debate on what is and is not correct, at the end of the day everyone is entitled to their views and votes and all dragonfly asked was if people had time could they vote for him not a big ask or pressure to do so at any time so why are you making it into something more than it is??

Hope he does well Dragonfly as he is a gorgeous chap  :Wink:

----------


## Serenity

> This comment is rather childish and unnecessary.



No it is not. Anyone can vote for any pet they want to  :: 

I have just voted for Brodie again.

Also having two polls skews it in favour of the one in the larger poll as more people will click on that so there will obviously be more votes. Poor, poor website design in my opinion.

----------


## Shabbychic

> Maybe the owners are doing what you are! Asking people on forums,Friends,Family to vote and they have asked more people.
> 
> Quite sad really,People just end up voting for the owners rather than the dog. Or am i missing the point
> 
> Thats why i think the wrong dogs win this type of competitions!
> 
> B.T.W I voted for Miley, Because she's The best looking doodle


Hey, Billy Boy, don't get your knickers in a twist. It's only a bit of fun.

Anyway, it's up to 153 votes now. Let's hope our local boy wins.  :Grin:

----------


## Billy Boy

[QUOTE=aurora32;717396 so why are you making it into something more than it is??
[/QUOTE]

Sorry i'm not making it into something more, You are by posting this remark :Grin: 

I would of left it at my 2nd post but then felt the need to reply to comments left on the thread,Which is my right is it not? So how can you take that to be making more than it is  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

> Hey, Billy Boy, don't get your knickers in a twist. It's only a bit of fun.


How do you know i wear knickers  ::  :: 

I know it's a bit of fun, Thats why i voted  :Grin:

----------


## Shabbychic

> How do you know i wear knickers


Well you see, I met this wee man, and told me that.....ooops, can't say any more on here. My lips are sealed. :Wink:

----------


## Margaret M.

> No it is not. Anyone can vote for any pet they want to .


   I totally agree, Serenity, but this is Dragonflys thread about Brodie.  If Billy Boy wants to vote for Miley, Mary Lou or whichever dog he/she prefers thats perfectly fine.  Telling Dragonfly that her dog was not the best looking serves no purpose whatsoever.  Over and out.

----------


## teenybash

I is still voting for the best lookin' doodle....Brodie....... C'mon Brodie, win, win, win.....He is at 167... :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> I felt the need to comment because she basically saying she cant understand how he's not winning as the dog that is winning is not as cute as her dog!
> That is what my post was about. Just my opinion nothing else.
> 
> 
> oops you seemed to have removed your post! But now it's back again


I removed my post because I couldna be bothered 'arguing' with you.

Now please let's get back to voting for Brodie. :Smile:

----------


## aurora32

The purpose of the thread was for Dragonfly to generate some votes for her dog, so why do some people always have to blow it out of all proportion and go of tangent,  and by saying you voted for another dog as Dragonfly's wasnt the cutest was just doing that,  there was no need for that comment, yes you have the right to your opinion as i said in my last post as you do to vote for whichever dog you please but to slap the comment in Dragonfly's face like you did was totally unecessary.  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

> The purpose of the thread was for Dragonfly to generate some votes for her dog, so why do some people always have to blow it out of all proportion and go of tangent,  and by saying you voted for another dog as Dragonfly's wasnt the cutest was just doing that,  there was no need for that comment, yes you have the right to your opinion as i said in my last post as you do to vote for whichever dog you please but to slap the comment in Dragonfly's face like you did was totally unecessary.


so just because i said i voted for another dog i am the big bad person, ooops bad me for having an opinion, just like Dragonfly herself had an opinion by saying the other dog wasn't as cute as hers. so unless i agree with all the other do gooders i am not entitled to my opinion, yeah well thats about right for the org these days either agree or say nowt  ::  but whatever just* DO NOT* have your own opinion  ::

----------


## aurora32

> so just because i said i voted for another dog i am the big bad person, ooops bad me for having an opinion, just like Dragonfly herself had an opinion by saying the other dog wasn't as cute as hers. so unless i agree with all the other do gooders i am not entitled to my opinion, yeah well thats about right for the org these days either agree or say nowt  but whatever just* DO NOT* have your own opinion



Do you even read what people put in replies or are you so full of woe is me that you think everyone is having a pop at you????? TWICE now i said you and people in general are entitled to their opinions and Twice you have blatently overlooked it. All im saying is that things seem to get blown out of all proportion on here and this thread is proving no different and its at poor Dragonfly and Brodie's expence!!!!  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

[QUOTE=aurora32;717493]Do you even read what people put in replies or are you so full of woe is me that you think everyone is having a pop at you????? 

Yes i read them, but they don't always make sense  ::  ::

----------


## Ash87

Have just voted for Brodie! He's definitely the best looking dog on the site!! (IMHO, of course)  :Wink:  Good Luck Dragonfly and Brodie!!

----------


## aurora32

clearly you dont and i refuse to let this thread be hijacked further by keeping adding fuel to your fire!!!!  :: 

This is about voting for Brodie nothing more and if you chose not to and vote for another animal the is YOUR CHOICE.

----------


## carasmam

I've voted a few times now and I'll pop back every so often  :Grin: 

Has anyone else noticed the chocolate coloured one in the banner on the top of the page - furthest right picture - what a cutie too  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Brodie up to 177.....C,mon folk's get votin' for the beautiful Brodie........ :Smile:

----------


## Shabbychic

Up to 227 now. Haven't quite caught up with the Frankie fella yet, but there's still time.  :Smile:

----------


## Big Jean

My vote has also just gone in ... for Brodie, of course .  :Smile:

----------


## cherokee

*Good grief !!*

On every single thread on here - there will be somebody to start an argument !!!!!!  ::  :: ''

Hey Dragonfly, I'm gonna vote for Brodie, cos I think he looks *gorgeous* and I know you've had a difficult time - but *BOY* what a Sweetheart !!!  :Wink:

----------


## bustergirl

me and my sister voted brodie i got loads of people to vote for him so we all hope he wins :Grin: good luck brodie :: why do people start arguments on little things by the way brodie is one gorgous doodle

----------


## teenybash

Brodie at 240......will be voting till bedtime

----------


## bustergirl

comon people VOTE brodie make him a winner as he is such a cutie  :Grin: keep the votes going

----------


## teenybash

252........Brodie needs some more votes!!!!!!

----------


## bustergirl

broodie is up to 273 i voted again i will vote every so often  :Grin:

----------


## louise511

Voted brodie  :Smile:  Good luck

----------


## Liz

> Has anyone else noticed the chocolate coloured one in the banner on the top of the page - furthest right picture - what a cutie too


Yes it's lovely isn't it? :Grin: 

Still voting!!!!

----------


## Allsorts

still voting in this house too for our Brodie xx

----------


## teenybash

Brodie's votes now at 287........ :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Done some more voting!!!!!!! C'mon everyone the lovely local lad needs your votes......

----------


## Rictina

Bodie is doing well I see, I just voted again.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Good to see that Brodie's votes are increasing but, unfortunately, so is Frankie the Aussie. ::

----------


## carasmam

I pop over and vote whenever I check my emails - come on Brodie  ::

----------


## Razz

Done he is by far the best!

----------


## teenybash

Up to 312.......... :Smile:

----------


## bustergirl

up to 323 now :Grin: i just voted again come on broodie

----------


## egregory

365 and leading, just voted.

----------


## carasmam

Strange, I just voted again and he has 361 votes, wonder where the other 4 went?

Frankie Falu is still ahead though, we'll have to keep voting  ::

----------


## teenybash

370..................

----------


## unicorn

How do you see how many votes they have? Am I so blind  ::  I see it on the second poll but not the first.

----------


## puffin croft

when does this competition end?

----------


## teenybash

> How do you see how many votes they have? Am I so blind  I see it on the second poll but not the first.


Click on poll 1 above the doodle list.....388 so far for Brodie. :Wink:

----------


## carasmam

389 now.  :: 
 Under the vote button there is a view results one, just click on it for a nosey at how the other poll is doing   :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

399.........

----------


## Margaret M.

> Click on poll 1 above the doodle list.....388 so far for Brodie.


Then click on View Results at the bottom of the list.

Brodie -- 401

----------


## bustergirl

broodie 406 votes :Grin: GOO BROODIE lol

----------


## teenybash

437 for Brodie at the mo.........

----------


## teenybash

471................ :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

484....Brodie is doing so well for a local lad :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

thanks all!  I'm in Egypt just now with limited internet access so delighted to see he's still doing well  ::

----------


## carasmam

Dragonfly - how dare you go somewhere with limited internet (not to mention warm and sunny grr) when there is important voting to be done  :: 

He's at 500 now !

----------


## bustergirl

510 now good luck broodie.xx :Grin:

----------


## poppett

512 this morning with 64% of the votes.   Well done Brodie.

----------


## Allsorts

Keep voting for our Brodie guys as Frankie Falu is still in the lead with 841 votes, so remember guys you can vote every hour

----------


## bustergirl

up to 523 with 65% of votes i vote every hour so come on broodie win WIN WIN :Grin: but frankie falu has 845 and 55% of votes good luck broodie xx

----------


## trix

'iss is a crackin thried...true org style. 

no wonder i da even turn 'e telly on anymore  ::   ::

----------


## cameroncara

Ok thats Brodie 528 with 65% good luck.

----------


## teenybash

535 and rising.....Good boy Brodie..... :Smile:

----------


## horselover

GO BRODIE!!!!just voted brodie he is now up to 538 and 65% of votes :Smile: 





go brodie!!! ::

----------


## poppett

556..........66%

----------


## Liz

Wish they'd stop voting for Frankie so we can catch up!! ::

----------


## teenybash

571.........

----------


## carasmam

> Wish they'd stop voting for Frankie so we can catch up!!


He must have a band of dedicated followers too  ::

----------


## teenybash

582.....................

----------


## Liz

> He must have a band of dedicated followers too


I know! ::   Probably they have the equivalent of Pets Corner in Oz. :Grin:

----------


## poppett

585 and 66% when I voted again just now!

----------


## bustergirl

just voted bloodie for the 10th time he has 590 and 66% of votes

----------


## teenybash

597 and rising................ :Smile:

----------


## poppett

599.........who will be 600?

----------


## teenybash

Someone beat me to the 600....Brodie now has 609!!!!!

----------


## miranda

another vote for Brodie :Grin:   he is at 612 ...go brodie ::

----------


## teenybash

621....67%.........Brodie you are doin' it. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

623 for Brodie but Frankie Falu in Poll 1 has 986 votes, don't think we are going to catch him up!

thanks for all the votes folks  ::

----------

